# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Would a non-domestic source label gear as something else?

## Livingabetterlife

I read somewhere, but only one place and nowhere else, that a foreign source had labeled an injectable as I think grape seed oil to get through customs. They customer posted a bad review saying it wasnt gear, because of the label. The source replied that it was because of customs. I havent seen this happen anywhere else though. Is this weird? Rare? Common?? Hey

----------


## Cylon357

This COULD happen, but in my experience, it is pretty rare with AAS. How would you know what you really have? 

Example: you order 2 each of test c, mast p, and tren a. They all come in labeled as 'grape seed oil'.... how do you know which is which? For that matter, how does the SOURCE know what they are sending.

The only time I have seen this is with peptides from one particular company. That pissed me off because the vendor couldn't tell me what was what. I could SORT of guess, as I ordered 3 of one thing and 2 of another, and 3 had one color top and 2 another, but man, I'm injecting this stuff! I don't want to be guessing! /end rant

The easy fix is to order domestic, at least in the US. Yes, it is more expensive, but you don't have to worry about customs. BTW, customs isn't as significant a concern as some people make it out to be. If you are ordering personal amounts, and somehow are one of the unlucky ones to get searched, you get a letter. That's it.

----------


## 956Vette

of course inexperienced international suppliers utilize a cypher when they assume it's enhancing security...obviously backfires as confused smooth brain buyers raise hell, lol

the intl anabolic supplier meta for the last decade or so has been to provide beautiful (accurate) labels - domestic pharmacies could learn a lot from the underground artists

----------


## Livingabetterlife

> This COULD happen, but in my experience, it is pretty rare with AAS. How would you know what you really have? 
> 
> Example: you order 2 each of test c, mast p, and tren a. They all come in labeled as 'grape seed oil'.... how do you know which is which? For that matter, how does the SOURCE know what they are sending.
> 
> The only time I have seen this is with peptides from one particular company. That pissed me off because the vendor couldn't tell me what was what. I could SORT of guess, as I ordered 3 of one thing and 2 of another, and 3 had one color top and 2 another, but man, I'm injecting this stuff! I don't want to be guessing! /end rant
> 
> The easy fix is to order domestic, at least in the US. Yes, it is more expensive, but you don't have to worry about customs. BTW, customs isn't as significant a concern as some people make it out to be. If you are ordering personal amounts, and somehow are one of the unlucky ones to get searched, you get a letter. That's it.


That makes a lot of sense that it’d cause confusion. That’s interesting you’ve experienced that. Thank you

----------


## wellshii

Id much rather get a letter from customs
than one of my labs busted by the DEA and my name being on a list . Sometimes even the DEA will hand down the case to the local PD (small towns especially) asking them if they want a case since the DEA have bigger fish to fry. Of course the small PD with nothing else to do takes the case.
I read this somewhere a while back.
Through customs I would feel safer . Either way its bullshit how this country handles things.

----------


## wellshii

If the supplier is smart they will ship it stealth.

----------


## Cylon357

> Is much rather get a letter from customs
> than one of my labs busted by the DEA and my name being on a list . Sometimes even the DEA will hand down the case to the local PD (small towns especially) asking them if they want a case since the DEA have bigger fish to fry. Of course the small PD with nothing else to do takes the case.
> I read this somewhere a while back.
> Through customs I would feel safer . Either way its bullshit how this country handles things.


I generally pay with crypto and use a fake name. That way I can be like '"Ivanna Whakkov"? Never heard of her.' And maintain some illusion that I never placed that order.

----------


## wellshii

For sure itll be hard for them to pursue a case which is why the customs only send letters in the first place and most of the time the fed just shrugs it off if its a small orders anyways.
Im just really fkn paranoid when it comes to things like this. Lol

----------


## matri.x

Swissmeds (trash) labels dbol as some crazy balium hhhh

----------


## Obs

I won't say too much but all I can say is back in the day A shop had the best damn stealth gear system I have ever seen and it was infallible customs would not catch it.

Yes I have seen sources label things as various non-illegal things.

----------

